# Phila. Electrical Bureau 1914



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Philadelphia Electrical Bureau 1914, now known as Philadelphia Electric Company (PECO).


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Philadelphia Electrical Bureau 1914, now known as Philadelphia Electric Company (PECO).


Good stuff BigRed:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Very cool.

In the first picture, look at those tires and look at the roads. That must have been a fun ride eh?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JRaef said:


> ...That must have been a fun ride eh?


 I guess the only saving grace would be when it topped out at 8MPH. :laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you where the pictures were taken?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> Do you where the pictures were taken?


No I don't, the were on FB, Old Images of Phila., Philly Mag just had an article about the guy who runs it, cool pics.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Very cool.
> 
> In the first picture, look at those tires and look at the roads. That must have been a fun ride eh?


Just caught that I'll bet those tires we're hard as a Rock.That will spill the coffee...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is from a Thread you posted a few years ago:thumbsup:http://www.electriciantalk.com/f24/1914-electric-ad-11659/








02-10-2010, 03:06 PM #*1* BIGRED 
Senior Member

 

Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: Suburbs of Philadelphia
Posts: 1,552 









*1914 electric ad* 
1914 ad for electricity. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Har, you cannot believe everything on the Internet. Maybe the Electrical Bureau was the City of Phila. not PECO.


----------

